# Golf course living



## Shelbert (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi everyone 

We are relocating to Mijas in March next year and are planning a trip over in the next two week to look at property and areas.

We are quite liking the idea of living on a golf course, we have two small children and think the convenience of having pools, park, bar/restaurants/kindergarten/supermarket all on site would make for a very easy life as far as the children are concerned.

Can anyone give any advice/feedback about living in such a complex, what are the pros and cons?

Can anyone recommend some that we can research online and visit whilst we are over there? Are there any to be avoided?

We have made a few enquiries about properties through the Idealista site and fotocasa but no one has got back to us? Is this normal?

Thanks


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Maybe nice and busy in the summer months, but totally death the rest of the time, that is what happens here around the golf course a few miles away from us. We went the other day and it looked like a ghost town. I was eeryyyy!

Maybe Mijas is 'more' popular. I dunno!


----------



## Shelbert (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks Lolito, this was my main concern...scenes from The Shining keep flashing in my mind! lol

We are also focusing our research on La Cala but from what I have read rentals in this area (near town, walkiing distance) are like gold dust? Are there any new developments which are close you can recommend?


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Shelbert said:


> Thanks Lolito, this was my main concern...scenes from The Shining keep flashing in my mind! lol
> 
> We are also focusing our research on La Cala but from what I have read rentals in this area (near town, walkiing distance) are like gold dust? Are there any new developments which are close you can recommend?


Must say when we lived down near Mijas the golf courses were far from ghost towns.In fact some of them were busier in winter than summer as a lot of golfers came over in winter to play as they did not have the intense heat of the summer months.My only suggestion is if you decide on a golf complex is to check and double check the community fees as some of them can be quite high.Mijas golf and La Cala golf near Entrerios are two nice areas and approx ten minutes drive to the coast.Best of luck in your search.SB.


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

soulboy said:


> Must say when we lived down near Mijas the golf courses were far from ghost towns.In fact some of them were busier in winter than summer as a lot of golfers came over in winter to play as they did not have the intense heat of the summer months.My only suggestion is if you decide on a golf complex is to check and double check the community fees as some of them can be quite high.Mijas golf and La Cala golf near Entrerios are two nice areas and approx ten minutes drive to the coast.Best of luck in your search.SB.


Was just about to say the same. Sept, october, november then feb-may is high season for golfers so plenty of people around. Try Elviria too, you have Santa Maria there. Miraflores too (riviera del sol).


----------



## herman1996 (Oct 26, 2013)

Well, this will depend upon the area. Here, in south Alicante, there is e.g. the Villamartin golf club. Here it is busier in winter than in summer.


----------



## Shelbert (Oct 11, 2008)

Good morning everyone 
Thank you so much for taking the time to reply to my thread. We have decided to continue with the idea of living on a golf course taking into account all your feedback and will be sending the other half over at the beginning of November to have a look around. 

Thanks again!


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

Shelbert said:


> We are quite liking the idea of living on a golf course...


Be very very wary of any Spanish golf resorts as many of them are going bankrupt and/or are losing money hand over fist. That doesn't mean _all_ spanish golf resorts are in trouble but many of them are.

Polaris World is one example that was taken over by a consortium of banks called IRM (Inversiones en Resorts Mediterráneos) to prevent it entering bankruptcy and IRM itself is now seeking protection from creditors and is on the brink of entering administration.

More here: Sareb lleva a concurso activos de Polaris World y hace un roto a Sabadell y Popular - Noticias de Empresas

I really urge you to be cautious in the extreme if you're considering purchasing a property on any Spanish Golf Resort. Do your research thoroughly on the financial state of the company that owns and runs it and speak to as many people actually living there as possible about their opinions of what's going on and what the costs are.

You've been warned.


----------



## Shelbert (Oct 11, 2008)

zenkarma said:


> Be very very wary of any Spanish golf resorts as many of them are going bankrupt and/or are losing money hand over fist. That doesn't mean _all_ spanish golf resorts are in trouble but many of them are.
> 
> Polaris World is one example that was taken over by a consortium of banks called IRM (Inversiones en Resorts Mediterráneos) to prevent it entering bankruptcy and IRM itself is now seeking protection from creditors and is on the brink of entering administration.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the warning and taking the time to reply to my thread. We will however be renting for the first year at least


----------

